# Utah Black Bear Units



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, I currently have 7 points for bear. I'm getting close, but still a few years out for a guarantee....Anyway, I've been putting in for the Nebo unit for the last 7 years because I've seen bears there before while hunting elk. However, Wasatch West, Chalk Creek/Kamas/North Slope, and South Slope Yellowstone are all just as close if not closer to home and seem just slightly easier to draw. Anyway, the point of this post is really to ask about experiences on Chalk Creek/Kamas vs South Slope Yellowstone vs Wasatch West. Anyone here have any bear hunting experiences on either unit? Advice? Recommendations? This would be for the summer tag. Thanks!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I did objective harvest bear hunt on wasatc west a few years ago. No success but it was a learning experience. Didn't see any sign until mid May. I say pick a unit you know, start scouting in early May. Look for brushy draws, canyons etc with lots of water and food. that said I've only seen one bear in wasatch west and it was same year I did objective harvest hunt and in the same area I hunted and glassed repeatedly but I saw him during the elk hunt. Hunt where you've seen bears the most I guess. You planning on baiting, hounds or spot and stalk? Summer would be tough for spot and stalk because foiling with would be at its peak.


----------

